# Higuer school in Germany



## pordiosero

Hola 

Estoy traduciendo una biografía en inglés de un personaje alemán de finales del s. XIX principios del s. XX. Mi pregunta es: ¿A qué corresponde *HIGUER SCHOOL* refiriéndose a la Alemania de esa época? ¿A la Universidad, al Bachillerato Superior, etc.? ¿Cómo traducirían *HIGUER SCHOOL *para que lo entendiera un lector castellano?

*"At the higher school one does his work well enough to pass a fair examination and otherwise the whole sphere of interest is pleasure women."*


----------



## Alemanita

Hola pordiosero:
Para poder contestarte con fundamento me haría falta más contexto. Por ejemplo, de qué personaje se trata, es real o inventado, quién escribió la biografía, qué dice antes y después.
A propósito, ¿podrías cambiar por favor el título? Está mal "higuer".
Saludos


----------



## pordiosero

Alemanita said:


> Hola pordiosero:
> Para poder contestarte con fundamento me haría falta más contexto. Por ejemplo, de qué personaje se trata, es real o inventado, quién escribió la biografía, qué dice antes y después.
> A propósito, ¿podrías cambiar por favor el título? Está mal "higuer".
> Saludos


Hola Alemanita  Gracias por contestar.

La biografía es de un personaje real, se llama Arnold Ehret, es alemán. Digamos que es un médico alternativo. Se hizo famoso por idear una dieta curativa para curarse a sí mismo de una enfermedad incurable y se curó tras 8 años intentándolo. Sus 2 libros más conocidos son "Rational Fasting" (en alemán creo que es "Kranke Menschen") y "Mucusless Diet Healing System". La biografía la escribió su secretaria en los Estados Unidos, Anita Bauer, que presumo sería estadounidense. En el original pone "Higuer" tal como lo he escrito. Te dejaré el contexto y un enlace al libro (pág. 21, último párrafo)

*"I was brought up with the religious belief: pray and be good," Mr. Ehret said during one of our walks over the heights of the city. "This belief followed me through my college years. In Karisruhe, where during our extensive trips to nature we always loved to discuss the subject religion, I fell out with one of my friends because of his unbelief. Later I myself reached the point where the beautiful women in church interested me more than the preacher. I became indifferent to religion.

"At the higher school one does his work well enough to pass a fair examination and otherwise the whole sphere of interest is pleasure women. In time host (as the world presents it) even the last spark of faith. And with my religious belief also went my superstition.

"The whole of my parental habitation and that of my grand-parents was, in no small circumference of the country, surrounded by the light of mysticism. My grandfather had the reputation of a sorcerer. He was veterinary surgeon but healed both man and animals with sympathy and a few simple remedies of nature.



MEGA*


----------



## Alemanita

Hola pordiosero:
Muchas gracias por la información. Después de leer un poco sobre este personaje, creo que se refiere a su época del Bachillerato. No creo que haya ido a una universidad. 
Mira esto que encontré en wiki: "he took a special academic course and graduates (sic!) as professor of drawing for high schools and colleges, at 21 years of age.", Professor B. W. Child, in_Biographical Sketch of Prof. Arnold Ehret_, in _The Mucusless Diet Healing System_, Arnold Ehret, New York: ELPC Inc, 1994
Si se graduó a los 21 años no pudo haber sido muy larga la formación profesional.
Espero haberte sido de ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## pordiosero

Gracias por tu ayuda Alemanita


----------



## pordiosero

Alemanita said:


> A propósito, ¿podrías cambiar por favor el título? Está mal "higuer".


¿Para ti qué sería lo correcto: High school?


----------



## Alemanita

En el alemán de antes, de la época del Sr. Ehret, existía la denominación "höhere Schule" (literalmente 'higher school', comparativo) para designar a aquellos colegios en los que se podía obtener el título de bachiller, con el cual se podía acceder a la universidad. Por lo cual en inglés lo dejaría tal cual, 'higher school' (pero no higuer) y, si lo quieres traducir al castellano, pondría una denominación neutra como 'colegio secundario'. El concepto 'high school', creo yo, evocaría otra cosa en el lector.
Saludos.


----------



## pordiosero

Alemanita said:


> (pero no higuer)


¡Oops! Acabo de percatarme del error. Cuando me dijiste que lo corrigiera, lo primero en que me fijé fue en el que estaba en rojo, que está bien escrito, y di por supuesto que los demás estaban escritos igual. De todas formas ya no me deja editar el título ni las entradas más antiguas. Si sabes cómo hacerlo dímelo.
Gracias por todo.


----------

